# Popping candy in bath bombs



## debbie.1969 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi I was wondering if I can put popping candy into and ontop of my bath bomb, so it crackles like the lush space girl bomb. I don't use any water or witch hazel to bind only oils. Would the oils set off the crackling. :#


----------



## krissy (Jan 3, 2012)

you mean like pop rocks candies?  i dont think oils would set them off, only way to know for sure is to try some. i might go get some soon to try this out, it sounds kinda neat.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Jan 3, 2012)

I tried it - disaster!  But, I had used water based colourants so I think that may have set them off.

I put the candy through the bombs and as decoration on the tops, but the tops reacted and ended up looking like big globs of goobers.

I do want to try again though


----------



## debbie.1969 (Jan 4, 2012)

I use powder colour so  think I will just have a little try, and see how it works out.


----------



## Sofizztication (Jan 5, 2012)

*Just Wrote a Post on This *

LOL, I just got done writing my own post about pop rock candy.  It is under the post about Bath Bombs and Carbon Dioxide Build Up.  I am starting a business and put some pop rock candy in some of my fizzy tablets (like Lush) and then put them in a Mason Jar and stupidly took them to my direct sale's group auction. I should have known better than to take something that I hadn't experimented enough with, but they fizzed so well here at home.  Unfortunately, they started to "leak" liquid.  I don't know if it was the carbon dioxide build-up or not.  I asked the winner (a girl in my direct sales group fortunately!) to bring them to me so that I can study them.  This; however, has me freaked out and afraid that the fizzy powder and bath salts jar that I auctioned off could do the same thing and cause an explosion??  This did occur with some packaged bath bombs from Japan, which did cause injury to a person.  Honestly, I'm about to pee my pants with panic!  I've never had anything weird happen with my bath bombs, tablets or powder before, but I had never put them in sealed jars either!


----------



## Mune (Jan 30, 2012)

I would not put any bath bombs/fizzies in anything sealed. In fact, often I poke a itty bitty hole in the bags I have them in if I am sealing them. They will have a build up of gases and I have had bags pop and scare the beejeezes out of me. For safety sake, I would not suggesting putting them in jars. I think the reaction may be related to the baking soda and any moisture content. If you want to do the bag thing you can always have them in cellophane or paper designer bags, or ones you decorate yourself. Good luck!


----------

